# Ahh, fuck Nick Diaz



## heyYousGuys (Feb 4, 2012)

Just saying.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 4, 2012)

he is a tough motherfucker but he came off as a huge sore loser.


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 4, 2012)

nick wants to bangout til his brains are out... condit didnt satisfy him.. Didnt satisfy me either....


----------



## heyYousGuys (Feb 4, 2012)

I got nothing against his fighting. I fucking love watching that guy fight. But don't be a bitch about losing to someone who is worthy. Condit won like I predicted. But it could have easily went Diaz way also, but he didn't do it. Yea, it was boring, I agree. But blame Nick, cuz he's the one that lost. He didn't have Condit running like he claimed either.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Feb 5, 2012)

How did he get a title shot after one fight in the ufc? I bet he blew Dana White.


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 5, 2012)

People always hate on the loudmouth's,even if they can back it up. I saw condit backing up all night id say thats running. Lots of "prayers" being thrown with the spinning backfist over and over and throwing bs all night. Pussy leg slaps (as Nick stated as well). Condit stood his but i always say the aggressor should take the decision if the fight was as close as it was. Imalso very biased because i've hung out with both diaz' back in the day. Im friends with Nick and Justin who sometimes will be in their corner ringside with them and they introduced me to them when they were still just whooping ass "underground". Either way Diaz should have tookm that decision. Judges had it a blowout too,WTF? 

GSP is lucky he gets Condit not Diaz 

Im prettty sure hes had more then one fight in ufc,at least in the past for sure. 11 fights one in a row including one that put BJ Penn into retirement,will get the title shot id say.
Let the bashing commence!!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 5, 2012)

Diaz is kick ass. He smokes weed. Nuf said.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Feb 5, 2012)

he's fuckin stupid so is dana white! bj pen was his first fight in the ufc. Nobody should get a title shot after one fight. *You don't think that shit is rigged?* take fador for example only lost one fight and like a rookie jumps rite into a triangle choke odds of him winning was like 300 to 1. Its the same thing as the yakuza (japans mafia) did with pride.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

Condit is not championship material. He wil never defeat St. Pierre. Champions don't get there running away like Condit did. After St. Pierre heals up and defeats Condit, Dana will beg Diaz to come back to fight St. Pierre !!!!!!!!


----------



## hillbilly345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Fuck Diaz! Condit knows his shit! Watch his fights , he's a bad mofo, He's got great Jujitsu, awesome knees, elbows. he and Pierre will make a good fight. I think It will be preety technical. Diaz is a looser! He hadnt had any good fights for a long time. Condit all the way he definately has skills. If anyone says diiferent you havent seen his fights.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

hillbilly345 said:


> Fuck Diaz! Condit knows his shit! Watch his fights , he's a bad mofo, He's got great Jujitsu, awesome knees, elbows. he and Pierre will make a good fight. I think It will be preety technical. Diaz is a looser! He hadnt had any good fights for a long time. Condit all the way he definately has skills. If anyone says diiferent you havent seen his fights.


If so, how come he did not use that shit last night instead of running away ?? All he did was try some spinning tricks that never worked. He did get in one good head kick, but that was all.


----------



## Stellah (Feb 5, 2012)

THE PUMPKINHEAD said:


> People always hate on the loudmouth's,even if they can back it up. I saw condit backing up all night id say thats running. Lots of "prayers" being thrown with the spinning backfist over and over and throwing bs all night. Pussy leg slaps (as Nick stated as well). Condit stood his but i always say the aggressor should take the decision if the fight was as close as it was. Imalso very biased because i've hung out with both diaz' back in the day. Im friends with Nick and Justin who sometimes will be in their corner ringside with them and they introduced me to them when they were still just whooping ass "underground". Either way Diaz should have tookm that decision. Judges had it a blowout too,WTF?
> 
> GSP is lucky he gets Condit not Diaz
> 
> ...


Really?What fight did you watch....Condit completely outclassed Nick.Come on.So I guess he should stand there and let Nick punch him?Really?Condit,make no mistake about it,is one of the most technical fighters in the game....he is a warrior.A true bad ass.Nick is awesome too,but he lost ....in my mind 49-46...he is a sore loser.Condit is not to be taken lightly.I believe Nick did take him lightly.


----------



## apollo4 (Feb 5, 2012)

condit wasnt the aggresser so in my mind is a loser.................


----------



## hillbilly345 (Feb 5, 2012)

I didnt see the fight but Ive watched Condit enough to know. Anyways he won! Thats all!


----------



## Stellah (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> If so, how come he did not use that shit last night instead of running away ?? All he did was try some spinning tricks that never worked. He did get in one good head kick, but that was all.



Again...you must have watched highlights and not the actual fight.....he did exactly what he wanted to Nick...the plan was to not fight Nick's fight.That fight was actually very nice to watch other than Nick crying at the end


----------



## Stellah (Feb 5, 2012)

apollo4 said:


> condit wasnt the aggresser so in my mind is a loser.................


So....hmmmm...but....really?The agressor was also mindless,with no plan...the other fighter outsmarted and countered everything Nick did...


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

hillbilly345 said:


> I didnt see the fight but Ive watched Condit enough to know. Anyways he won! Thats all!



You told me to watch his fights (which I have) when you did not watch this one ?? He won, but it was bad judging that got him the win. I watched it.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

Stellah said:


> Again...you must have watched highlights and not the actual fight.....he did exactly what he wanted to Nick...the plan was to not fight Nick's fight.That fight was actually very nice to watch other than Nick crying at the end



No. I watched it live on PPV with a house full of friends that said Diaz won rounds 1,2,&5. And some of them don't even like Diaz !!


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 5, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> he's fuckin stupid so is dana white! bj pen was his first fight in the ufc.


It was his first fight BACK in the UFC. He was fighting in the UFC in early-mid 2000s.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> he's fuckin stupid so is dana white! bj pen was his first fight in the ufc.


This shows your ignorance of UFC


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 5, 2012)

I never mentioned anything about Condit not being an awesome fighter. Alls i said was he lost the fight in MY eyes when it went to desicion. You can say what you will,i stick with what i saw. Whats with all the bashing anyways,you act like he shit in your cereal bowl. Condit was the shit when i watched him in wec. Diaz hasnt fought anyone good lately????????? Bj Penn is "pretty good" i'd say lmfao. Or maybe im wrong about that too,you know him being a hall of famer and all


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 5, 2012)

Diaz got/gets paid alot of money (he admited it lastr night on air) to make people hate him. Him and his brother have always played the part to keep the interest alive. Both have admited this as well. They want you to hate them and then when they win,you love them. Thats the way the game goes..........unless your name is Koscheck,then you hate him no matter what he does ;0

I like Koscheck too ;p


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

THE PUMPKINHEAD said:


> Diaz got/gets paid alot of money (he admited it lastr night on air) to make people hate him. Him and his brother have always played the part to keep the interest alive. Both have admited this as well. They want you to hate them and then when they win,you love them. Thats the way the game goes..........unless your name is Koscheck,then you hate him no matter what he does ;0
> 
> I like Koscheck too ;p


Poor Koscheck can't get any love ! I almost felt sorry for him last night. The day he gave Sanchez his first loss turned me around for him. My crowd hates Koscheck, but I disliked Sanchez even more. So he gets my support now and I am the outcast here when he fights, lol.


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Poor Koscheck can't get any love ! I almost felt sorry for him last night. The day he gave Sanchez his first loss turned me around for him. My crowd hates Koscheck, but I disliked Sanchez even more. So he gets my support now and I am the outcast here when he fights, lol.


For real!! Koscheck is a hell of a fighter. He may or may not have done some dirty shit (you know, the little "eye gouge" incident) but hes an all out good fighter. My sister and bro in law dispise that guy. When we watch the fights together and Koscheck is fighting i'm usually dissowned for that time. LOL.


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 5, 2012)

Like I said in the other thread, Condit runs well. He is technical, but he did not go toe-to-toe with Nick, which is what I thought he was gonna do. If I had known he was gonna run the whole fight, I wouldn't have spent $60 lmao.

Say what you want about Nick Diaz/BJ Penn, at least they FIGHT.


----------



## xzapato (Feb 5, 2012)

what DelSlow said.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> but I disliked Sanchez even more.


who is Sanchez?


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> who is Sanchez?


Diego (nightmare) Sanchez was the winner of the ultimate fighter season 1


----------



## DelSlow (Feb 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Diego (nightmare) Sanchez was the winner of the ultimate fighter season 1


I think his nickname is "The Dream" now? I always joke around and say that BJ Penn's head kick woke him up from his "nightmare" lol

Diego is a pretty good fighter though, I enjoy his fights.


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 5, 2012)

Diego *was* a beast. His name fit then.


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Feb 6, 2012)

All you little bitches talking shit about nick diaz can suck a cock. Home boy was robbed to hell and back. How would you feel if you trained for months, won a fight 3-2 against some scared punk who wouldn't engage you and then got robbed by moronic vegas judges who don't know shit? The majority of MMA fighters agree Diaz got cheated. There is no way to finish a fight against a chump who turns his back and runs away from you the whole fight. If the cage wasn't there condit would have been circling the bleachers most of the fight. Fuck condit, and if you think he won that fight you're a moron and fuck you too.


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Feb 6, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> he's fuckin stupid so is dana white! bj pen was his first fight in the ufc. Nobody should get a title shot after one fight. *You don't think that shit is rigged?* take fador for example only lost one fight and like a rookie jumps rite into a triangle choke odds of him winning was like 300 to 1. Its the same thing as the yakuza (japans mafia) did with pride.


 You don't know shit and should just shut the fuck up. Nick has been fighting in the UFC since 2003 and BJ Penn was his 10th fight in the UFC. Kill yourself.


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Feb 6, 2012)

hillbilly345 said:


> Fuck Diaz! Condit knows his shit! Watch his fights , he's a bad mofo, He's got great Jujitsu, awesome knees, elbows. he and Pierre will make a good fight. I think It will be preety technical. Diaz is a looser! He hadnt had any good fights for a long time. Condit all the way he definately has skills. If anyone says diiferent you havent seen his fights.


 You don't know what you're talking about either. Condit has NO ground game. Nick is way more dangerous on the ground than Condit. Name ONE fight were condit has showcased better BJJ skills than diaz. You can't. Condit is a pussy ass points fighter, just like GSP (Go Score Points). Diaz is a true martial arts warrior with the heart of a lion.


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Stellah said:


> Really?What fight did you watch....Condit completely outclassed Nick.Come on.So I guess he should stand there and let Nick punch him?Really?Condit,make no mistake about it,is one of the most technical fighters in the game....he is a warrior.A true bad ass.Nick is awesome too,but he lost ....in my mind 49-46...he is a sore loser.Condit is not to be taken lightly.I believe Nick did take him lightly.


 If turning your back on your opponent and running away, and backing into the cage 20 times in one fight is technical, then yeah, condit is a technical fighter. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

SevenHourWorkWeek said:


> . ...If the cage wasn't there condit would have been circling the bleachers most of the fight.


LOL
I agree.
That line has me cracking the fuck up !!


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 6, 2012)

A true champ would have chased Condit down and beat his face in, but Condit stunned him with a strike every time, then circled and ran. A beast would have absorbed the blows and still beaten him down, so Condit deserves it if only for completely fighting his style the whole fight.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Feb 6, 2012)

diaz is a piece of shit read this....... Riggs prevailed in a hard-fought battle, winning by unanimous decision and giving Diaz his second straight loss. After the fight, the two were taken to the hospital for observation and post-fight tests. It was there that Diaz confronted Riggs and proceeded to punch him in the face, knocking Riggs to his knees. Riggs then tackled Diaz into a wall and started to knee him when the police arrived and quickly rushed in to separate the two. Neither party, nor the police, decided to press charges. Diaz lost his third consecutive match in a unanimous decision to Sean Sherk at UFC 59. The UFC subsequently terminated his contract and released him during the spring of 2006.


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Feb 6, 2012)

Condit won via unanimous decision. After the fight, an angry and disappointed Diaz said that he would retire from MMA. hahahaha fuckin sore loser


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 7, 2012)

SevenHourWorkWeek said:


> If turning your back on your opponent and running away, and backing into the cage 20 times in one fight is technical, then yeah, condit is a technical fighter. Get a fucking clue.


im sorry your boyfriend lost. if you saw the same fight the rest of us did you would know that.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Diaz rounds 1, 2, & 5 !!!


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 7, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Diaz rounds 1, 2, & 5 !!!


that's debatable


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 9, 2012)

Diaz just tested positive for pot!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AgVAZ8OjteZym8RAig7PGMw5nYcB?slug=ki-iole_nick_diaz_positive_weed_test_020912


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 9, 2012)

Carlos Condit. One of New Mexico's heroes. Along with Billy the Kid and the Atom Bomb.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

Any one that stands in front of someone else to go toe2toe is fucking retarded.If someone runs away quit chasing them with your arms down.Maybe they wont stop and punch you in the face so often.)


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Carlos Condit. One of New Mexico's heroes. Along with Billy the Kid and the Atom Bomb.


What's up Carne Seca? I thought Condit won that fight easily! Talk about weak kicks, Diaz is the king of weak punches!


----------

